# Toddler ate a foot of dental floss, terrified



## Shandelion

Help help help! My 1.5 year old son ate a foot of dental floss, I'm freaked.


----------



## Quartz

I would ring poison control (I think that is what you have) to check but he should be fine - keep an eye for pain or sickness but it should pass through


----------



## Rhiannon137

I know it's not the same thing AT ALL, but my cat did this a few years ago, and I also freaked. The vet said it would probably pass, but to keep a close eye for signs of abdominal pain and make sure he was passing bowel movements. About 2 days after he ate the floss, we had a fun, exciting, and really gross hour or so of him pooping a "beads on a string" assembly.

I'd check in with you doctor, but it will probably be fine.


----------



## Shandelion

We went today, doc didn't care. If something happens from this, it's really bad...but the likelihood is low. :(


----------



## minties

Wow, the doctor didn't care at all? I'd be worried that the floss may strangle a part of his bowel or something. You must be so worried :-(


----------



## Shandelion

minties said:


> Wow, the doctor didn't care at all? I'd be worried that the floss may strangle a part of his bowel or something. You must be so worried :-(

He still hasn't passed it. I'm not so freaked as last night, and he's eating and drinking normally. She said it may be more than a week until it passes. But boy am I dearly looking forward to his poops, to dissect! I want this done!


----------



## Shandelion

Rhiannon137 said:


> I know it's not the same thing AT ALL, but my cat did this a few years ago, and I also freaked. The vet said it would probably pass, but to keep a close eye for signs of abdominal pain and make sure he was passing bowel movements. About 2 days after he ate the floss, we had a fun, exciting, and really gross hour or so of him pooping a "beads on a string" assembly.
> 
> I'd check in with you doctor, but it will probably be fine.

I have long hair, I'm used to that with my cats! That experience is what kept me sane last night lol.


----------

